
India Launches Unified Payment Interface API - subinsebastien
http://www.npci.org.in/UPI_Documents.aspx
======
NKCSS
This is so 90's :)
[http://www.npci.org.in/images/newnpci.gif](http://www.npci.org.in/images/newnpci.gif)

~~~
witty_username
Many (if not most) government websites have "NEW!!" flashing GIFs all over the
place.

------
achow
A good overview of how it would work: [http://yourstory.com/2016/02/mobile-
wallets-upi/](http://yourstory.com/2016/02/mobile-wallets-upi/)

I'm very curious as how it would now play out for 'digital wallets' like
Paytm, MobiKwick, PayUMoney etc.

Paytm is a "Unicorn". It is perhaps valued at $2B with 125 Million users.
[http://www.business-standard.com/article/companies/paytm-
val...](http://www.business-standard.com/article/companies/paytm-valuation-
jumps-to-1-5-billion-115011600025_1.html)

~~~
option_greek
How do these guys make money (or plan to) ? I know PayTM is trying to be a
market place but I'm wondering if there are other ways they make money.

~~~
achow
One straight forward (and older) way is to charge commission from the
retailers.

The digital wallets in India started with recharging balance for prepaid
mobiles. When somebody recharges, Paytm and its ilk charges commission in the
range of 2-5% from the Telcos.

------
virtuabhi
Quick introduction to Unified Payment Interface:
[https://www.facebook.com/cnbctv18india/videos/10244978642542...](https://www.facebook.com/cnbctv18india/videos/1024497864254278)

------
brudgers
About NCPI:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Payments_Corporation_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Payments_Corporation_of_India)

------
AYBABTME
This is more like "a company in India launches", not "India itself launches".

~~~
pjc50
"Bank consortium in India", including the Indian central bank and nationalised
clearing bank. So very definitely a public-private joint venture.

------
captn3m0
We (Razorpay) recently did a webinar[0] on UPI, along with a corresponding
blog post[1]. We also have an FAQ[1] up on the same.

A lot depends on how many customers adopt UPI and how well the banks implement
it. If they respect what all NPCI has said, UPI could change a lot of things
(affect wallets, improve transparency, cashless economy etc). However, a lot
is hanging on few points:

1\. How well do banks implement UPI?

2\. Does NPCI open up UPI to more players? If yes, when and who? Wallets are
the one that are most interested in this. [3]

3\. Do they improve on UPI over time? As of now, UPI is missing a lot of its
(promised) teeth. For eg: recurring payments, pre-authorized payments, split
payments.

If anyone is interested on knowing more, I could probably answer a few
questions here :)

[0]: [https://youtu.be/0Yyxor0VYsE](https://youtu.be/0Yyxor0VYsE)

[1]: [https://razorpay.com/blog/what-is-upi/](https://razorpay.com/blog/what-
is-upi/)

[2]: [https://razorpay.com/upi/](https://razorpay.com/upi/)

[3]:
[http://www.livemint.com/Companies/ZSGu2hTgSn21bKzvY8hycI/Pay...](http://www.livemint.com/Companies/ZSGu2hTgSn21bKzvY8hycI/Paytm-
strengthens-top-management-for-payments-bank.html)

------
debarshri
It would be really cool, if somebody comes up with a tutorial.

------
homero
Lol no one's getting access

